
NY explorers find 1872 shipwreck of rare Great Lakes vessel - wglb
http://www.ksby.com/story/33791574/ny-explorers-find-1872-shipwreck-of-rare-great-lakes-vessel
======
mannykannot
In hull design and purpose, this ship sounds to be similar to, though smaller
than, the scow schooner Alma that sails San Francisco Bay from the maritime
museum.

